# New BKP Ragnarok



## chopeth

https://www.facebook.com/rabeaafro/....1073741833.309700662467890/1215883841849563/


----------



## TheTrooper

Hell Yeah, Finally the Carbon Fiber look. 
Nice etching, that's cool.


----------



## lewis

I would love Bareknuckle if they offered Active variants that worked with solderless systems.

Alas they do not so


----------



## Alex79

I really hope they're going to be a low/mid-output Alnico pickup and not another high output ceramic unit!


----------



## lewis

forgot to add, that Carbon finish looks siiiiick


----------



## cmtd

Misha made a comment a while back on one of his peavey invective live streams about something new he was doing with BKP, I assume these are what he was hinting at.


----------



## Zado

Alex79 said:


> I really hope they're going to be a low/mid-output Alnico pickup and not another high output ceramic unit!


Low output Alnico with Hexpoles? eh, hardly.


----------



## rifftrauma

Read on another forum it's Rabea's model.


----------



## cmtd

rifftrauma said:


> Read on another forum it's Rabea's model.



Could be, but the Ragnarok name and Misha dropping hints about them leads me to believe they aren't Rabea's. I thought Rabea liked warpigs, but they didn't want to put them in his chapman sig due to the cost. They essentially copied them, to an extent, for his sig guitar?

All speculation at this point though.


----------



## chopeth

rifftrauma said:


> Read on another forum it's Rabea's model.



No need to read it on another forum, it's below the pics, first post.


----------



## cmtd

chopeth said:


> No need to read it on another forum, it's below the pics, first post.



Nowhere in that post does it say that they are his pickups. Could be, but I don't see Rabea's post confirming that in any way


----------



## chopeth

cmtd said:


> Nowhere in that post does it say that they are his pickups. Could be, but I don't see Rabea's post confirming that in any way



I wasn't talking to you nor trying to confirm or reject those hypothesis


----------



## katsumura78

Misha what’s the word on these?!? Juggernauts are by far my favorite pickup set so I can’t wait to hear how these compare.


----------



## couverdure

lewis said:


> I would love Bareknuckle if they offered Active variants that worked with solderless systems.
> 
> Alas they do not so


----------



## Metropolis

lewis said:


> I would love Bareknuckle if they offered Active variants that worked with solderless systems.
> 
> Alas they do not so



"Batteries are for flashlights." 

- Misha Mansoor


----------



## lewis

Metropolis said:


> "Batteries are for flashlights."
> 
> - Misha Mansoor


ok fine, but I remember when he would run his guitar through a Keeley Compressor, with 2 noise gates to intentionally remove the dynamics and have the guitar tone compressed before it hit the amp.
His tone back then was just as great as now and toured the world/recorded like this.

so how is that different from the compression that an Active pickup gives you?


----------



## Metropolis

lewis said:


> ok fine, but I remember when he would run his guitar through a Keeley Compressor, with 2 noise gates to intentionally remove the dynamics and have the guitar tone compressed before it hit the amp.
> His tone back then was just as great as now and toured the world/recorded like this.
> 
> so how is that different from the compression that an Active pickup gives you?



Just joking with quote from one of his old videos , but it matters how you use the compressor and where you place it. Periphery had really processed guitar tones in their first record tho.


----------



## lewis

Metropolis said:


> Just joking with quote from one of his old videos , but it matters how you use the compressor and where you place it. Periphery had really processed guitar tones in their first record tho.


yeah I know haha. My comment was literally more like me thinking out loud as I had that revelation as I was typing haha


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the carbon fiber look is cool but I can achieve the same effect with some vinyl stickers/spraying some 2k over it.


----------



## chopeth

The look is what I'm interested the least, anyway


----------



## chopeth

https://www.instagram.com/p/BY20jptgW6M/?taken-by=rickgraham


----------



## Seybsnilksz




----------



## narad

Oh dammit. I need more information now! I just sent in a custom build spec with BKPs...


----------



## prlgmnr

Nolly always comes in like:


----------



## Kaura

chopeth said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BY20jptgW6M/?taken-by=rickgraham



Glad they offer coverless option. That carbon fiber design looks pretty ugly to me.


----------



## FitRocker33

I was @ Misha's Sam ash unitary clinic in FL last week and the subject of these pickups came up lol. I think he was pretty careful on how much he told us regarding these. I think he was envisioning some lawyer @ bkp giving him a death stare from across the room hahah. We were all sworn to secret squirrel secrecy for the morsels of info he did divulge.

Very interested to hear the tonal differences between the current offerings and the new hotness.

Oh, and just a side note I feel needs to be said:
Misha comes across as one of the nicest, humblest, most genuine notable musicians I've ever had the pleasure to be in their company. I think he really enjoys what he does and would have spent more time with the crowd if he had been able to. 
He earned my deep respect and admiration as a player and a person.


----------



## Mike

So does anyone know what these are supposed to sound like yet or what problems they're supposed to solve?


----------



## RustInPeace

They will probably sound like the best pickups you ever heard with insane clarity and low end response and tightness. They will solve every problem you ever had and make you want to put them in every guitar you own. 

That is until the next set comes out.


----------



## Mike

RustInPeace said:


> They will probably sound like the best pickups you ever heard with insane clarity and low end response and tightness. They will solve every problem you ever had and make you want to put them in every guitar you own.
> 
> That is until the next set comes out.



I think this goes without saying for every new pickup that comes out now. Maybe they actually sat down for this one though and really brainstormed some new marketing strategies and buzzwords we haven't heard yet.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I bet it's going to be a mid scooped pickup bridge pickup with super warm highs just to differentiate itself from the juggs/aftermath


----------



## Mike

KnightBrolaire said:


> warm highs



And bright lows.


----------



## Edika

I will be interested to see what they come up but is it only me that is irked but the constant hyping of products lately? Like if it sounds like crap to my ears in the end will making videos before the release make me change my mind and suddenly make it the one pickup to rule them all?

Don't mind my ranting much, I'm in a cynical mood lately .


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mike said:


> And bright lows.


Honestly part of me hopes it's essentially a BKP version of the dimebucker or something just to troll the shit out of people, but it'll probably end up being another mid forward dj000nt pickup.


----------



## bulb

FitRocker33 said:


> I was @ Misha's Sam ash unitary clinic in FL last week and the subject of these pickups came up lol. I think he was pretty careful on how much he told us regarding these. I think he was envisioning some lawyer @ bkp giving him a death stare from across the room hahah. We were all sworn to secret squirrel secrecy for the morsels of info he did divulge.
> 
> Very interested to hear the tonal differences between the current offerings and the new hotness.
> 
> Oh, and just a side note I feel needs to be said:
> Misha comes across as one of the nicest, humblest, most genuine notable musicians I've ever had the pleasure to be in their company. I think he really enjoys what he does and would have spent more time with the crowd if he had been able to.
> He earned my deep respect and admiration as a player and a person.



Thanks for the kind words pal, and thanks for keeping secrets all secret like.

Worry not guys, details will be coming soon. I'm super stoked with this set and its very different from the Juggernaut both in design goal and execution. The only other thing I will say is that it is not replacing the Juggernaut. The rest of the info will come very soon!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bulb said:


> Thanks for the kind words pal, and thanks for keeping secrets all secret like.
> 
> Worry not guys, details will be coming soon. I'm super stoked with this set and its very different from the Juggernaut both in design goal and execution. The only other thing I will say is that it is not replacing the Juggernaut. The rest of the info will come very soon!


oh you cocktease


----------



## FitRocker33

Whatever they sound like I just hope they continue to make me want to swap my Duncan Nazgul for bkp. The More I play my Nazgul/sentient the less I'm digging them...


----------



## technomancer

Have I mentioned how much I absolutely despise teaser marketing bullshit


----------



## getowned7474

technomancer said:


> Have I mentioned how much I absolutely despise teaser marketing bullshit



I love announcements of announcements!


----------



## chopeth

The announcement of the announcement:


----------



## Casper777

Vintage output this time? could be interessting


----------



## lewis

chopeth said:


> The announcement of the announcement:




HAHAHA
If you didnt know who these 2 were, this would honestly seem like the worst announcement of an announcement ever.


----------



## Mike

Casper777 said:


> Vintage output this time? could be interessting



I think with a name like Ragnarok, it's probably going to be a modern high/medium high output pickup. I can't recall anyone ever making PAF's and calling them Armageddon.


----------



## Casper777

Mike said:


> I think with a name like Ragnarok, it's probably going to be a modern high/medium high output pickup. I can't recall anyone ever making PAF's and calling them Armageddon.



Good call !!


----------



## TheTrooper

Check the video fellas 
(Tim talks about the details near the end)


----------



## Kaura

I wish they would be P90s instead of humbuckers. Just for the lulz.


----------



## narad

lulz? P90s are amazing.


----------



## diagrammatiks

can they do better then the pig90


----------



## Seybsnilksz

The announced announcement is announced.


----------



## narad

diagrammatiks said:


> can they do better then the pig90



Surprisingly this seems like the prog-metal pig, which I can't complain about! Vid's on Facebook but I don't know how to embed that here.

I'm kind of amazed that those gross-looking CF covers look great in the matte black juggernaut and even the orange bobbin pickups look like an improvement to the silverburst sparkle. Nothing makes sense anymore.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hmmm they're saying it's going to be super high output/tight and mostly meant for overdriven tones.


----------



## diagrammatiks

KnightBrolaire said:


> hmmm they're saying it's going to be super high output/tight and mostly meant for overdriven tones.



Been waiting for a hotter passive then the pig for years.


----------



## FitRocker33

Wow I didn't think orange pickups in a silver burst guitar would look good but damn...


----------



## technomancer

But how could Misha possibly accurately evaluate the new pickups without his signature amp there to test through 

Seriously though as with all new Bareknuckle sets I'll be curious to see what they sound like when they come out.


----------



## bulb

technomancer said:


> But how could Misha possibly accurately evaluate the new pickups without his signature amp there to test through
> 
> Seriously though as with all new Bareknuckle sets I'll be curious to see what they sound like when they come out.



The amp may not have been there, but that video was filmed when I was in Cornwall last December. I have done many tours with the new pickups, recorded many a clip/song with them as well, and obviously played them through all my gear at home before we approved the final version. So don't worry, I got that covered haha!


----------



## bulb

FitRocker33 said:


> Wow I didn't think orange pickups in a silver burst guitar would look good but damn...


I didn't either. Tim did them in that orange color just to be funny and had planned on winding me a set with covers of my choice when we finalized the design, but when he installed them we were all kinda blown away by how it worked. I still to this day don't understand why they work haha.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

FitRocker33 said:


> Wow I didn't think orange pickups in a silver burst guitar would look good but damn...





narad said:


> Surprisingly this seems like the prog-metal pig, which I can't complain about! Vid's on Facebook but I don't know how to embed that here.
> 
> I'm kind of amazed that those gross-looking CF covers look great in the matte black juggernaut and even the orange bobbin pickups look like an improvement to the silverburst sparkle. Nothing makes sense anymore.


 Clearly you're both crazy, orange and silverburst don't belong together. If it was the CF covered ones in the silverburst then it would be dope. Or maybe a galaxy black finish on the pickups because sparkly pickups + sparkly guitar= greatest thing ever.


----------



## narad

^ it looks a little less good when I pause the video, but when Tim first picked it up I was stunned. On paper it should be god-awful, but I think I still like it. Digging the pickup sound too.

Regarding the CF top -- in close-ups it actually appears to be just a patterned etching into a black metal top, which is a bit of a surprise.


----------



## FitRocker33

KnightBrolaire said:


> Clearly you're both crazy, orange and silverburst don't belong together. If it was the CF covered ones in the silverburst then it would be dope. Or maybe a galaxy black finish on the pickups because sparkly pickups + sparkly guitar= greatest thing ever.



I have become fond of taking chances when it comes to color schemes and whatnot. 

If businessmen can rock crazy assed rainbow striped socks with a 2000 dollar zegna suit than at least let me have pumpkin spice pickups in a silver guitar! LMAO


----------



## bulb

FitRocker33 said:


> I have become fond of taking chances when it comes to color schemes and whatnot.
> 
> If businessmen can rock crazy assed rainbow striped socks with a 2000 dollar zegna suit than at least let me have pumpkin spice pickups in a silver guitar! LMAO


The good news is that at this point BKP has so many customization options it's kinda nuts, you can get pretty much whatever look you want!


----------



## FitRocker33

bulb said:


> The good news is that at this point BKP has so many customization options it's kinda nuts, you can get pretty much whatever look you want!



Total truth. And unlike Gibson, their zillion options don't come at the cost of tastefulness or quality.

Oh crap did I just go there?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

FitRocker33 said:


> I have become fond of taking chances when it comes to color schemes and whatnot.
> 
> If businessmen can rock crazy assed rainbow striped socks with a 2000 dollar zegna suit than at least let me have pumpkin spice pickups in a silver guitar! LMAO


When do the scratch and sniff covers come out lol


----------



## narad

FitRocker33 said:


> Total truth. And unlike Gibson, their zillion options *don't come at the cost of tastefulness* or quality.


----------



## FitRocker33

Meh don't be jealous for not having some sweet Squirt gun etched pickups in yer plank hehe.....:sigh:


----------



## Hollowway

I’m super happy for Misha and Tim, but I’m in the minority of people that typically doesn’t swap out a pickup for a new model. I’d only do that with a cheap stock pickup in a low end guitar. Generally, I work with whatever I have in there, and just consider it part of the tone/character of the guitar. I’m always surprised at how many people pull what seems to be a perfectly good pickup (ie last year’s new model) out to swap it for the latest one.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Hollowway said:


> I’m super happy for Misha and Tim, but I’m in the minority of people that typically doesn’t swap out a pickup for a new model. I’d only do that with a cheap stock pickup in a low end guitar. Generally, I work with whatever I have in there, and just consider it part of the tone/character of the guitar. I’m always surprised at how many people pull what seems to be a perfectly good pickup (ie last year’s new model) out to swap it for the latest one.



But why tho. I’ll won’t change my other bkps for these but I’ll buy a guitar for them if I like them.


----------



## Hollowway

diagrammatiks said:


> But why tho. I’ll won’t change my other bkps for these but I’ll buy a guitar for them if I like them.


 Ya, me too. I like to have different pickups in different guitars. At the very least it’s an excuse to buy another one.


----------



## adriangrizzly

Here it is.


----------



## couverdure

adriangrizzly said:


> Here it is.



That song at the end sounds so sick. He manages to write something in B minor yet the lowest note is a C2, just a semitone above a low B1.


----------



## marcwormjim

And now for another year of "What pickup for mahogany Iron Label?" threads where the same four guys prescribe this for everything from drop-C to diabetes management.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Color me intrigued. I love the Painkiller, but have hesitated to put them in my 8-string for fear of too much harsh treble, and the Juggernaut has a particular tonality that just doesn't sit quite right... this might work for me. Hard to say from one video, of course, I'm looking forward to seeing some comparisons in the next couple of months!


----------



## Metropolis

They seem to be intresting, tone chart is good for brighter sounding guitars, obviously.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

From the tone charts it looks like a warpig with a warmer high end and slightly less bass. It's still kind of a mid forward sounding pickup (at least it seems that way from the tone chart/ misha's playing in the vid). I just hope it doesn't have the characteristic wah/vocal voicing of the juggernaut and it's more of grinding/snarly mids like the black dog.
https://www.bareknucklepickups.co.uk/pickup/humbucker/ragnarok


----------



## Whammy

Groundbreaking!

Juggernauts, Titans, Omegas, Nazguls, Fishmans, get the f out of here. We have a new guy in town.


Got to get a new guitar to put these in. Maybe then I'll be able to play better 


Joking aside I don't understand the need for these pickups. There seems to be a lot of marketing hype, but little to no explanation as to the gap in the market that these are trying to fill. What exactly are they meant to be fixing that other pickups don't offer?

It's also extremely hard not to draw parallels to the 7-string Tone Zone. On paper there isn't much difference.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Whammy said:


> Groundbreaking!
> 
> Juggernauts, Titans, Omegas, Nazguls, Fishmans, get the f out of here. We have a new guy in town.
> 
> 
> Got to get a new guitar to put these in. Maybe then I'll be able to play better
> 
> 
> Joking aside I don't understand the need for these pickups. There seems to be a lot of marketing hype, but little to no explanation as to the gap in the market that these are trying to fill. What exactly are they meant to be fixing that other pickups don't offer?
> 
> It's also extremely hard not to draw parallels to the 7-string Tone Zone. On paper there isn't much difference.



I think guitarists are the only people i've ever seen complain about having too many choices.

I wonder if these will work for a baritone. Still iffy on getting stuck with a special wound set of impulses if I don't like them.


----------



## narad

diagrammatiks said:


> I wonder if these will work for a baritone.



Yes.


----------



## diagrammatiks

narad said:


> Yes.



you say this...but a lot of pickups don't work on a 28.625 tuned to a or below. they do not like it no sir.


----------



## Acme

So all this is is BKP's response to the Fishman Fluence Modern-hype?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

diagrammatiks said:


> you say this...but a lot of pickups don't work on a 28.625 tuned to a or below. they do not like it no sir.


in my experience you want slightly lower output pickups for lower tunings. Back when I had a c-pig in my 8 string it didn't like being at D#1 on the low string but other clearer pickups like the black dog/omega/elysian hot moderns handled D#1 and D1 just fine (I didn't test much lower than that on the guitar since my string tension would have been too flubby). I know a lot of people hate the lace pickups but the x-bars worked below D1 as well. All of the super high output pickups I tried like the black winter/avedissian scythe and c-pig didn't really have the low end clarity for super low tunings.


----------



## narad

diagrammatiks said:


> you say this...but a lot of pickups don't work on a 28.625 tuned to a or below. they do not like it no sir.



Compared to warpigs, you can see the EQs been tweaked a bit in the usual "low tunings" ways -- rolled off the bass heavily, off the treble a bit, off the output a bit. Probably not as well as some other BKP offerings, but "does it work with baritone" is not the same as "how tight will it be at X tuning", and it's a spectrum. The lower you're going, the the lower the threshold for acceptable bass EQ bumps.


----------



## USMarine75

I'm going to recommend these to everyone on all of the forums I belong to for all of their guitars! Although, at some point can someone I recommend these to come over, so I can hear them without massive post processing and production? I'll tell you what though, no more Nazgul/Sentient recommendations for post-rock alt-jazz indie bands from me!


----------



## Blytheryn

Might very well be the first BKP's I remotely give a shit about. Sound aggressive as hell.


----------



## Siggevaio

There's always an extreme hype around the products Misha get involved with, so I'll wait for some honest reviews but they definitely look (and sound) promising.


----------



## LeoLmX

Misha's products are always top notch for me, I just don't understand the hate about the Juggernauts, I just ordered a slanted pair of those, which won't be easily replaced. 
Judging by the sound and specs, I think I will prefer the Juggernaut over the Ragnarok. I just dig that low chunky rhythm tone and I need good cleans also.


----------



## bnzboy

That carbon fibre cover looks amazing. I love BKP's pink urban camo covers too. I would love to compare this to Duncan Alpha/Omega.


----------



## USMarine75

LeoLmX said:


> Misha's products are always top notch for me, I just don't understand the hate about the Juggernauts, I just ordered a slanted pair of those, which won't be easily replaced.
> Judging by the sound and specs, I think I will prefer the Juggernaut over the Ragnarok. I just dig that low chunky rhythm tone and I need good cleans also.



It's not a hate of the product per se, it's a hate for the hype of the product.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

On paper they address some of the problems I have with BKPs but the sound clips have some of the traits of actives that I don't like.


----------



## USMarine75

Waiting for all the EMG, SD, and Fishman haters to buy these and start raving about active pickups...


----------



## Lemonbaby

Whammy said:


> Joking aside I don't understand the need for these pickups. There seems to be a lot of marketing hype, but little to no explanation as to the gap in the market that these are trying to fill. What exactly are they meant to be fixing that other pickups don't offer?


As that thing is “unlike any other pickup before“, I'd assume it's fixing ehrm... like... everything done in pickups before!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Do pickups need to fill gaps at all? It's all preference and very few brands innovate. We technically didn't need a black winter, or a nazgul, or a juggernaut or anything. It's just another flavor to add to the mix, I've tried every contemporary pickup they offer and my favorite is the Nailbomb. So to see another hot ceramic pickup added to the lineup is exciting because that's the kind of pickup I love playing. If it really is the opposite of a Juggernaut I'll be sure to dig it, the juggernauts sounded fine but I hated the response I got when playing them feel wise. They always have a chewy character to them when I dig in.


----------



## Kaura

Just my 2 cents, but funnily the cleans sounded the best. The pickup is supposed to be tight but the hi-gain sound was all over the place in my opinion in that video.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the clips sounded way too juggernaut esque for my tastes, but that could be because it was misha playing. It'll be interesting to see them get into other players hands and see how they sound then.


----------



## Hollowway

marcwormjim said:


> And now for another year of "What pickup for mahogany Iron Label?" threads where the same four guys prescribe this for everything from drop-C to diabetes management.


----------



## Velokki

marcwormjim said:


> And now for another year of "What pickup for mahogany Iron Label?" threads where the same four guys prescribe this for everything from drop-C to diabetes management.



Oh lawd, laughed hard! And long like a Sustainiac.

I really like the Juggs, but they're perhaps a bit too sterile - I wonder if this could be the ideal pickup for me? I really like the Dimarzio D-Sonic, too, and am considering getting the Miracle Man set for my upcoming build, but now this popped up...


----------



## diagrammatiks

wow sig pickups are expensive. I didn't realize that the juggernauts were 40 more then the other pickups. The ragnaroks are the same. That's a spicy meatball.


----------



## esphil

Might pickup a set to replace the lithiums in my scb6. I saw Misha last night at the clinic at Samash, it was pretty dope.


----------



## LeoLmX

Where is the Juggernaut Ragnarok audio comparison already?


----------



## Sephiroth952

So we now have the Ragnarok, does this mean the next set will be Ultima?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Sephiroth952 said:


> So we now have the Ragnarok, does this mean the next set will be Ultima?


probably.


----------



## edfig1989

NICE!! I love all the BKP stuff...I do have a question for you guys. Would you recommend this set for my Schecter JFL7 it's the discontinued 2008 SOLID Ash with a maple neck body NOT the swamp ash body . It has a set of active 707. Recommendations? I want them for death metal kind of a deeds of flesh tone.


----------



## FitRocker33

edfig1989 said:


> NICE!! I love all the BKP stuff...I do have a question for you guys. Would you recommend this set for my Schecter JFL7 it's the discontinued 2008 SOLID Ash with a maple neck body NOT the swamp ash body . It has a set of active 707. Recommendations? I want them for death metal kind of a deeds of flesh tone.



You do realize nobody here likely has these pickups as they seem to have just been released within the last day or so. I doubt anybody here besides Misha maybe have enough real world experience with them to recommend anything.


----------



## metaljohn

I surprisingly thought they sounded pretty good.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Jonathan20022 said:


> I've tried every contemporary pickup they offer and my favorite is the Nailbomb.



Taste. I've bought 4 guitars used with NBs in em and literally ripped em out of the guitars, chucked em in a corner and sold every one of them for $30 on FB. 

Dig the tones of these, but waiting for non mixed clips. Mixed clips sound sick as hell...


----------



## cmtd

steinmetzify said:


> Taste. I've bought 4 guitars used with NBs in em and literally ripped em out of the guitars, chucked em in a corner and sold every one of them for $30 on FB.



I share the same opinion, had an alnico NB put in the bridge of my skervesen, and I've never got on with it. It needs to go.


I am a big fan of the C-pig. I'm hoping these will offer up a less harsh clean/high end that comes with the warpigs, and still be a higher output ceramic. I will be quite interested. I really like the cleans and coil splits with the juggernauts, but want something that isn't as tight and precise for the heavy tones. These definitely have my attention.


----------



## Steinmetzify

cmtd said:


> I share the same opinion, had an alnico NB put in the bridge of my skervesen, and I've never got on with it. It needs to go.
> 
> 
> I am a big fan of the C-pig. I'm hoping these will offer up a less harsh clean/high end that comes with the warpigs, and still be a higher output ceramic. I will be quite interested. I really like the cleans and coil splits with the juggernauts, but want something that isn't and tight and precise for the heavy tones. These definitely have my attention.



C-Pig is my favorite so far. To be fair, I'm a down tuned sludge player, and the NBs are middy and sucky and I don't like them. 

These have my attention too, as long as they'll work in a guitar that doesn't have Misha's name on it (no hate, I'm talking about specs, not branding).


----------



## Jonathan20022

That's my point, there's no harm in having more options because every guitarist enjoys something another might not. 

New pickups don't need to fill a gap anywhere in the market so long as it's different from other offerings. 

And nothing wrong with you guys not liking the Nailbombs, I love them personally. But you obviously play a different type of music than I do Stein.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Absolutely Jon. Here’s hoping these come out as a new different flavor that people can enjoy for different tunings/amp selections etc.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Jonathan20022 said:


> That's my point, there's no harm in having more options because every guitarist enjoys something another might not.
> 
> New pickups don't need to fill a gap anywhere in the market so long as it's different from other offerings.
> 
> And nothing wrong with you guys not liking the Nailbombs, I love them personally. But you obviously play a different type of music than I do Stein.



choices are good! but making fun of other people's choices = fun!

i like the nail bomb. It's not my favorite but I'll use it. Can't stand the cold sweat that was in my skervesen. Preference!


----------



## Hollowway

Dang, now you guys are making me actually want to buy other pups. I’ve got WPs, PKs and AMs, but I feel like I want to try the nailbombs and cold sweats now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> Dang, now you guys are making me actually want to buy other pups. I’ve got WPs, PKs and AMs, but I feel like I want to try the nailbombs and cold sweats now.


nah trust me, you need the black dog pickups in your life. So fucking mean sounding.


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> nah trust me, you need the black dog pickups in your life. So fucking mean sounding.


Really? I may just have to try that. I’ve heard about low output for 8 string metal, so I should give them a shot.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> Really? I may just have to try that. I’ve heard about low output for 8 string metal, so I should give them a shot.


zimbloth recommended them to me and they are extremely savage for being lower output than the painkillers/warpigs, etc. Definitely doesn't hurt that they clean up well and have pretty damn good clarity. They have snarly/grindy mids that just sound killer through rectos or marshalls.


----------



## diagrammatiks

KnightBrolaire said:


> zimbloth recommended them to me and they are extremely savage for being lower output than the painkillers/warpigs, etc. Definitely doesn't hurt that they clean up well and have pretty damn good clarity. They have snarly/grindy mids that just sound killer through rectos or marshalls.



I haven't tried their low output ones...other then the rebel yell. I have pk's, juggs, ams, warpigs, and nail bombs. There's still not that many people doing pickups as high output as the warpigs. I have a motorcity the nuke that I love...but I don't know if they are still winding. Ormsby has a katana. I think the Elysian gets that hot. 

For the mid output stuff I actually think there are bunch of american guys that do just as good if not better then BKP. Wolfetone, bgpickups, manlius. All pretty good. Hard to get used tho...so I usually just default to bkp when a cheap set pops up.


----------



## chopeth

Hollowway said:


> Dang, now you guys are making me actually want to buy other pups. I’ve got WPs, PKs and AMs, but I feel like I want to try the nailbombs and cold sweats now.



Think twice, NB are terrible, worst BKP by far. I haven't tried harder to like a pup, to no result, months wanting to like the ceramic one. CS on the other hand are great... btw, WP, PKs and Juggernauts are the best in their catalogue. 

Preference, anyway, I know.


----------



## prlgmnr

KnightBrolaire said:


> zimbloth recommended them to me and they are extremely savage for being lower output than the painkillers/warpigs, etc. Definitely doesn't hurt that they clean up well and have pretty damn good clarity. They have snarly/grindy mids that just sound killer through rectos or marshalls.


Might have to try these in something, I've got a bit of a thing for lower output pickups at the moment.


----------



## lewis

they sound great but didnt this demo just sound basically exactly like the Juggernaut demos? haha


----------



## Zado

I dont happen to like the samples the slightest, and this is making me feel SO old I want to cry


----------



## KnightBrolaire

diagrammatiks said:


> I haven't tried their low output ones...other then the rebel yell. I have pk's, juggs, ams, warpigs, and nail bombs. There's still not that many people doing pickups as high output as the warpigs. I have a motorcity the nuke that I love...but I don't know if they are still winding. Ormsby has a katana. I think the Elysian gets that hot.
> 
> For the mid output stuff I actually think there are bunch of american guys that do just as good if not better then BKP. Wolfetone, bgpickups, manlius. All pretty good. Hard to get used tho...so I usually just default to bkp when a cheap set pops up.


They elysian moderns that I have usually clock in at 15k for the 8 string version or slightly under for the 6 string versions. They feel hotter but they're not at warpig level. Avedissian's scythe is around 20k iirc (at least the 8 string version was). Besides, DCR doesn't directly equate to output.


----------



## diagrammatiks

KnightBrolaire said:


> They elysian moderns that I have usually clock in at 15k for the 8 string version or slightly under for the 6 string versions. They feel hotter but they're not at warpig level. Avedissian's scythe is around 20k iirc (at least the 8 string version was). Besides, DCR doesn't directly equate to output.



ya but unless everyone starts listing h ratings and mv range at output it's all we got to work with.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

diagrammatiks said:


> ya but unless everyone starts listing h ratings and mv range at output it's all we got to work with.


I wish more companies besides dimarzio would show mv range. at least that gives you a decent idea of output.


----------



## USMarine75

edfig1989 said:


> NICE!! I love all the BKP stuff...I do have a question for you guys. Would you recommend this set for my Schecter JFL7 it's the discontinued 2008 SOLID Ash with a maple neck body NOT the swamp ash body . It has a set of active 707. Recommendations? I want them for death metal kind of a deeds of flesh tone.



I'd recommend EMG 707's


----------



## Lemonbaby

Really hard to tell how they sound from the Youtube demo. Misha seems to use a strongly EQ'd distortion patch. While the EQ chart on BKP's website shows that the Ragnarok to be rather bassy, it sounds scooped and fizzy in this case...


----------



## lewis

why dont Pickup companies provide DI tracks for free when they release pickups.?
Including a description of the materials the guitar that laid them down, was built from.

Would be alot simpler to work out ourselves what they sounded like before buying and also would shed way more light on their provided EQ chart descriptions.


----------



## USMarine75

Lemonbaby said:


> Really hard to tell how they sound from the Youtube demo. Misha seems to use a strongly EQ'd distortion patch. While the EQ chart on BKP's website shows that the Ragnarok to be rather bassy, it sounds scooped and fizzy in this case...



Now hold up... are you trying to say that people post YT demos that are overly processed and not indicative of how the actual product might sound?


----------



## LeoLmX

Rabea may help us a bit.


----------



## diagrammatiks

lewis said:


> why dont Pickup companies provide DI tracks for free when they release pickups.?
> Including a description of the materials the guitar that laid them down, was built from.
> 
> Would be alot simpler to work out ourselves what they sounded like before buying and also would shed way more light on their provided EQ chart descriptions.



i dunno how this would be more helpful then yt demos. if you listen to enough yt demos you get a rough idea of the processing tricks being used...
a di is really going to be no more indicative of what the pickups actually sound like in your guitar.


----------



## Lemonbaby

USMarine75 said:


> Now hold up... are you trying to say that people post YT demos that are overly processed and not indicative of how the actual product might sound?


Haha, good point. But seriously, I'd like if they played a few other PUs through their setup for reference. With a baseline for comparison, listeners could judge easier how the PU sounds...

+1 for DI tracks I can feed into my own setup.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lewis said:


> why dont Pickup companies provide DI tracks for free when they release pickups.?
> Including a description of the materials the guitar that laid them down, was built from.
> 
> Would be alot simpler to work out ourselves what they sounded like before buying and also would shed way more light on their provided EQ chart descriptions.


Some yt gear demoers like fluff used to include DIs whenever he'd do pickup demos. No idea if he still does.


----------



## edfig1989

Ok, any other humbucker recommendations for my guitar? Schecter JFL7 with EMG 707 on a solid ash body with maple neck. Tonez the brootz!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

edfig1989 said:


> Ok, any other humbucker recommendations for my guitar? Schecter JFL7 with EMG 707 on a solid ash body with maple neck. Tonez the brootz!


black dogs, duncan omegas, warpigs, elysian hot moderns, avedissian scythe, duncan black winter. any of those will melt faces and work really well for metal.


----------



## getowned7474

I might pick up one of these to compare to the Dimarzio titan I have. I think it might be cool to try something with a little more grind/aggression to it than the titan.


----------



## marcwormjim

lewis said:


> why dont Pickup companies provide DI tracks for free when they release pickups.



Because it would undermine the industry-foundation myth that you can buy your way out of how you sound (in this case, with a transducer so inaccurate as to make you sound like someone else).

Consider the gain stages and effects utilized in Misha's signal path for the sake of demoing the first component in that signal path, and why everything after it was deemed necessary to hide it behind, and you come out equipped to be skeptical of everyone else prescribing the electromagnet you need to sound less like yourself and more like whoever you would rather be.

Even if you ignore the narrative and try to infer performance based on specs, the pickup industry is fond of presenting D.C. resistance as "output" and divulging which commercial category of iron alloy their magnet supplier put on the invoice.

But that's just how 1950s pickup technology is marketed in the 21st century. So long as you're getting your info from anywhere but this site, it can be parsed and navigated.


----------



## mnemonic

It's my inferior intellect that makes me an intellectual.


----------



## katsumura78

I want to hear some comparisons but the initial video sounds great. Picked up a pro series ht6 the other day so I guess we know what pickup is going in it lol.


----------



## Smoked Porter

KnightBrolaire said:


> nah trust me, you need the black dog pickups in your life. So fucking mean sounding.


I don't have experience with lower output pickups for metal, but I've been curious for awhile. The way you're selling them above has me thinking about the Black Dog for my 7 in drop G. Do you find that you have to fight or really hammer the strings to get a big metal sound though? I'm no bitch picker, but I wouldn't put my right hand in the class of Hetfield or John Browne either.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Smoked Porter said:


> I don't have experience with lower output pickups for metal, but I've been curious for awhile. The way you're selling them above has me thinking about the Black Dog for my 7 in drop G. Do you find that you have to fight or really hammer the strings to get a big metal sound though? I'm no bitch picker, but I wouldn't put my right hand in the class of Hetfield or John Browne either.


no you don't have to smash the strings with them. I'm a very light picker. That's part of why I hate the juggs (besides their cocked wah voicing) you have to smash the strings or really pump the gain to get the kind of sounds I want out of them. I've got some clips of the black dog here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d1fw42rqz69lgy7/AABiCZfo-RrGWMThJVrXPaQwa?dl=0


----------



## chopeth

Hell... on paper it looks better than my cpig... which I love! but that bit more of mids and less output would be perfect for more techy metal in the guitar of my avatar, faster attack response probably, but it's not even a year since I got the warpig...


----------



## Cheap

placed an order after watching rabea's video for em and listening critically to the demos on the website (much better idea there than in the Misha video). 

impulsivity got the best of me so I dunno if they'll stick around, but I'll have demos and di's once they're in. 

sent a few emails back and forth with someone at bkp and their customer service is absolutely killer if anyone's curious. I was expecting them to be swamped by the misha product launch (and they are), but the guy helping me out was super quick and attentive


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> no you don't have to smash the strings with them. I'm a very light picker. That's part of why I hate the juggs (besides their cocked wah voicing) you have to smash the strings or really pump the gain to get the kind of sounds I want out of them. I've got some clips of the black dog here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d1fw42rqz69lgy7/AABiCZfo-RrGWMThJVrXPaQwa?dl=0


or here's an example through my boogie: https://www.instagram.com/p/BUxRUsMAoES/


----------



## possumkiller

Way too long to read. Am I the only one disappointed that the name Ragnarok wasn't reserved for the BKP answer to the Black Winter?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

FitRocker33 said:


> edfig1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!! I love all the BKP stuff...I do have a question for you guys. Would you recommend this set for my Schecter JFL7 it's the discontinued 2008 SOLID Ash with a maple neck body NOT the swamp ash body . It has a set of active 707. Recommendations? I want them for death metal kind of a deeds of flesh tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize nobody here likely has these pickups as they seem to have just been released within the last day or so. I doubt anybody here besides Misha maybe have enough real world experience with them to recommend anything.
Click to expand...


Since when has not owning said gear prevented someone from recommending it in the past? 


Not happy with my Aftermath set (or at least the neck pup), so I may consider this set or neck later on


----------



## Casper777

Prepare to the flow of Juggernauts to be sold by kids!!


----------



## LeoLmX

Casper777 said:


> Prepare to the flow of Juggernauts to be sold by kids!!



I just bought a slanted pair of them from a handmade luthier made guitar. I must like it!


----------



## Humbuck

I'm fine with used Juggernauts being out there.


----------



## Zado

Casper777 said:


> Prepare to the flow of Juggernauts to be sold by kids!!


Wish it was the same with VHII and Divers.


----------



## bulb

Casper777 said:


> Prepare to the flow of Juggernauts to be sold by kids!!


I should hope not! The Juggs are an amazing set, and the Ragnarok is definitely not made to replace them, but to complement them!


----------



## marcwormjim

Such as on a four-humbucker guitar.


----------



## bulb

marcwormjim said:


> Such as on a four-humbucker guitar.


I know it may be hard to believe, but I think there are a couple people on this forum who actually own more than one guitar!


----------



## diagrammatiks

don't worry if you made a periphery paf jim would be 50 sets


----------



## Casper777

bulb said:


> I should hope not! The Juggs are an amazing set, and the Ragnarok is definitely not made to replace them, but to complement them!



I love mine by the way. quite versatile. Have them in several guitars with different wood combo and setups (Strandberg, Jackson, Mayones) and they always sound good. this one was a home run!
Hope the new Ragnarok knows the same success!


----------



## lewis

bulb said:


> I know it may be hard to believe, but I think there are a couple people on this forum who actually own more than one guitar!





burn

@bulb really looking forward to the double tracked demos of both the juggs and the Ragnarok just to see how well they do compliment each other in a mix.

Is there any similarities between the Ragnarok, and Marks Alpha/omega?.

On the face of it, it seemed they were both excellent at nailing any particular sound. Jack of all trades type.


----------



## marcwormjim

Could a mod edit my above post to include the suggestion that people don’t own more than one guitar? That exchange needs to make sense.

My asinine post begs the question of how the two pickup sets “complement each other.” As Lewis noted, I guess the angle is that double-tracking with guitars featuring each set will fill out the sound in a matched way? In that case, I too want to hear this demo’d.


----------



## AndresMooMoo

marcwormjim said:


> Could a mod edit my above post to include the suggestion that people don’t own more than one guitar? That exchange needs to make sense.
> 
> My asinine post begs the question of how the two pickup sets “complement each other.” As Lewis noted, I guess the angle is that double-tracking with guitars featuring each set will fill out the sound in a matched way? In that case, I too want to hear this demo’d.



Uhhh I took it to mean they compliment eachother as in, "juggs do this, rags do that". Now you have more choices! 

Although your idea is intriguing id love to hear the two tones compliment eachother live on stage or something.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

welp, it's begun, there's people already recommending the ragnaroks for literally every pickup thread in the ERGN facebook group. just like when any other new high profile pickup came out...


----------



## Snarpaasi

Having listened Misha's and Rabea's clips, I found the Ragnarok to be a bit saggy? They have guaranteed BKP definition but to me the attack was lacking slightly. I'm looking forward to see how they compare against both Warpigs, Black Hawk and Juggernaut.

Btw: Misha's demo song is so good, listened to it like 10 times on repeat.. The clean arpeggios are catchy!


----------



## jerm

Seems to me like these are very similarly spec'd to the Warpigs.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jerm said:


> Seems to me like these are very similarly spec'd to the Warpigs.


yeah I'm betting they're a slightly overwound version of the warpig since the lows/highs are a bit tamer.


----------



## Lemonbaby

KnightBrolaire said:


> welp, it's begun, there's people already recommending the ragnaroks for literally every pickup thread in the ERGN facebook group. just like when any other new high profile pickup came out...


I can highly recommend them as well... 




... and might even order a set myself to check them out.


----------



## Masoo2

Snarpaasi said:


> Having listened Misha's and Rabea's clips, I found the Ragnarok to be a bit saggy? They have guaranteed BKP definition but to me the attack was lacking slightly.



I'm 100% putting that on the tones and not the pickups.

Misha/Periphery in particular have switched over to less overly aggressive/tight/punchy tones in favor of more organic and balanced ones. This is apparent if you compare P1/P2/Jugg to P3.

It's kinda like with Northlane and their musical progression (Singularity > Node/Mesmer) along with the switch from Aftermaths/Blackhawks to Impulses. The change in guitar tones/mix is most likely due to the change in amps, pedals, and mixing, not the development of the BKP Impulses by Josh. 

That's not to say a pickup can't be saggy, I'm just saying in this particular case it's probably more the tones rather than the pickups.


----------



## Daeniel

Misha, may I ask what do you think about the Ragnaroks being put in a mahogany guitar (bolt-on) with rosewood board? What is your opinion on these new pups in different wood choices?


----------



## AndresMooMoo

how do these compare to the aftermaths?!?

I loved the tone on those mofos but found I could never get them to saturate enough unless I had all kinds of feedback my gates couldn't control. The juggernauts saturate well but have a totally different tonality. Misha if you reply I'll send you a free kitten. If you don't, I'll eat one free kitten.


----------



## FitRocker33

I call dibs on kitty taco fridays!


----------



## Zalbu

marcwormjim said:


> My asinine post begs the question of how the two pickup sets “complement each other.” As Lewis noted, I guess the angle is that double-tracking with guitars featuring each set will fill out the sound in a matched way? In that case, I too want to hear this demo’d.


Or for people who enjoys more than one style of music? Would you use a Strat with single coils to play Cannibal Corpse on?


----------



## Zado

Sorry but I find this lovely






Possibly noone has played them yet, there isn't even a proper number of demos of them. And yet people recommends them. Wow.


----------



## couverdure

Zado said:


> Sorry but I find this lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly noone has played them yet, there isn't even a proper number of demos of them. And yet people recommends them. Wow.


I'll give them the benefit of the doubt that the Ragnarok would be something that wouldn't disappoint them because it's kinda the thing that he's describing about. I feel like I'm in the minority that doesn't want to trash something that's being hyped, which is what I've seen on this forum a lot, so he deserves to give them a shot.


----------



## Zado

I honestly wouldn't be able to suggest a specific pickup based on "something that sounds better on mid gain tones and lead tones, but more dynamic and warm and good on cleans"


----------



## lewis

haha recommending pickups to others based purely on hype alone proves that Bareknuckle as a company is doing alot of good haha.

could be an Ola Englund style situation though where Misha can jam through my old Dishwasher and yet still make a demo sound fantastic.


----------



## Zalbu

The stuff gets hyped for a reason, because it's good. Yes, it's a bit silly to recommend a product when barely anyone have tried it yet but it feels like a lot of people here are being contrarian just for the sake of being contrarian.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov

Zado said:


> I honestly wouldn't be able to suggest a specific pickup based on "something that sounds better on mid gain tones and lead tones, but more dynamic and warm and good on cleans"



Sounds like the description of a good neck pickup.


----------



## noob_pwn

Masoo2 said:


> I'm 100% putting that on the tones and not the pickups.
> 
> Misha/Periphery in particular have switched over to less overly aggressive/tight/punchy tones in favor of more organic and balanced ones. This is apparent if you compare P1/P2/Jugg to P3.
> 
> It's kinda like with Northlane and their musical progression (Singularity > Node/Mesmer) along with the switch from Aftermaths/Blackhawks to Impulses. The change in guitar tones/mix is most likely due to the change in amps, pedals, and mixing, not the development of the BKP Impulses by Josh.
> 
> That's not to say a pickup can't be saggy, I'm just saying in this particular case it's probably more the tones rather than the pickups.



Yeah 100%. To give some scope, the latest Architects single was recorded with impulses and it's a super aggressive sound. The record before was juggs.


----------



## Josh Middleton

Whatsup Josh it's Josh. For Doomsday we used Fishman Fluence Classics on the PAF style voicing. They're pretty refined sounding.
2 Tracks of VH4 and 2 of EVH 5150 3


----------



## Sdrizis89

Josh Middleton said:


> Whatsup Josh it's Josh. For Doomsday we used Fishman Fluence Classics on the PAF style voicing. They're pretty refined sounding.
> 2 Tracks of VH4 and 2 of EVH 5150 3



The tone on Doomsday was pretty damn incredible to me. Makes me want to try a set of Fishman Fluence pups even more now.


----------



## beavis2306

Does anyone know if you can change the colour if the slug poles on the pickups? I had a bit of play and the BKP website but it looks like you can only change the screws so you would end up with silver slugs and whatever type and colour you wanted on the screw side. I think this would look dicky


----------



## KnightBrolaire

beavis2306 said:


> Does anyone know if you can change the colour if the slug poles on the pickups? I had a bit of play and the BKP website but it looks like you can only change the screws so you would end up with silver slugs and whatever type and colour you wanted on the screw side. I think this would look dicky


black, gold, nickel. those are usually the only options for slug colors unless you paint them, which doesn't work too well ime.


----------



## beavis2306

KnightBrolaire said:


> black, gold, nickel. those are usually the only options for slug colors unless you paint them, which doesn't work too well ime.


I just didn't see that option at all on the website


----------



## KnightBrolaire

beavis2306 said:


> I just didn't see that option at all on the website


i don't know if bkp offers them but mojotone sells slugs in those colors/other pickup manufacturers I've talked to said they don't really do other colors due to demand.


----------



## noob_pwn

Josh Middleton said:


> Whatsup Josh it's Josh. For Doomsday we used Fishman Fluence Classics on the PAF style voicing. They're pretty refined sounding.
> 2 Tracks of VH4 and 2 of EVH 5150 3



I was told Adam's Baritone was used with the impulses! My bad


----------



## lewis

Josh Middleton said:


> Whatsup Josh it's Josh. For Doomsday we used Fishman Fluence Classics on the PAF style voicing. They're pretty refined sounding.
> 2 Tracks of VH4 and 2 of EVH 5150 3


as an owner of the Josh middleton kemper pack, and it being the set I exclusively use now for everything,
can we expect an Architects kemper bundle? would love some of those VH4/EVH profiles. The Doomsday sound/production was massive to me. Ive replayed the song an unreal amount of times already.

if not, please convince them to put one out haha. I would happily happily pay plenty for one, especially after everything and knowing how amazing your own pack came out.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Zalbu said:


> The stuff gets hyped for a reason, because it's good. Yes, it's a bit silly to recommend a product when barely anyone have tried it yet but it feels like a lot of people here are being contrarian just for the sake of being contrarian.



I don't think it's quite so much people saying they won't be good, as it is just people finding it strange that folks are recommending things they don't have first hand experience with, like you mentioned. Realistically speaking, if you've never touched something, how do you know it'll do what this person is asking about? I'd bet most people in this thread are folks like myself that are actually very likely going to try the Ragnaroks, but are sick of BKPs being basically turned into a meme due to hype like this.



lewis said:


> could be an Ola Englund style situation though where Misha can jam through my old Dishwasher and yet still make a demo sound fantastic.



I had Ola play an old math textbook with a lego bridge and a shoe string on it though an 80s alarm clock and it was the most ball crushing tone I've ever heard in my life. 
Really though, yeah, Misha is the same way. Most people that demo gear are, actually. Personally that's why I rely more on what I read and hear here than on demos because they're usually pretty tough to figure out.


----------



## FitRocker33

A good analogy would probably be like when you go to Burger King to get a whopper and think it's gonna look like the picture, only to open your wrapper on the way home to find a soggy haphazardly made meat pancake sandwich that has pickles when you specifically asked for NO pickles!!


----------



## Zado

Zalbu said:


> The stuff gets hyped for a reason, because it's good.


"Good" doesn't necessarely mean universally appreciated, there are tons of quality pieces of gear some people won't like no matter what. I don't like many BK models myself.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

So, uhhh.... Anybody tried these yet?


----------



## FitRocker33

OliOliver said:


> So, uhhh.... Anybody tried these yet?



I second this. It's been at least a couple of weeks since the release and surely somebody has to have gotten a set by now?


----------



## cheepy91

I'm trying to decide between this and an impulse for the bridge of my mahogany body and roasted maple neck/fretboard guitar. Anyone have some suggestions?


----------



## noob_pwn

cheepy91 said:


> I'm trying to decide between this and an impulse for the bridge of my mahogany body and roasted maple neck/fretboard guitar. Anyone have some suggestions?



They are two very different pickups. Impulse is moderate to high output and has a very clear bottom end and flat midrange. Optimal for longer scale lengths and won't colour any part of the mids in your guitar's natural timbre. 

Can't speak for the ragnaroks yet but we are about to receive a bunch in my store so I'll be able to comment soon.


----------



## Zado

Maybe everyone in the web is trying to make anyone buying them to have a proper review but it's not working


----------



## cheepy91

noob_pwn said:


> They are two very different pickups. Impulse is moderate to high output and has a very clear bottom end and flat midrange. Optimal for longer scale lengths and won't colour any part of the mids in your guitar's natural timbre.
> 
> Can't speak for the ragnaroks yet but we are about to receive a bunch in my store so I'll be able to comment soon.


Would you say they're only for extended range guitars or would normal scaled guitars still sound good with these?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## narad

Sounds like the warpig, so +1.


----------



## bulb

narad said:


> Sounds like the warpig, so +1.


I think the Warpig comparisons come from those being high output, but honestly the Warpigs are very different pickups, they are sludgy and very rolled off by comparison to the Ragnaroks. Less traditionally agressive, the Ragnaroks are tight by comparison and fare better on cleans/midgain, and even though they have a low mid focus, they are not sludgy in its delivery.

Honestly they are such different pickups that I would warn people against comparing them just because of their DC resistance values.

On a useful side note, DC Resistance is only relevant when measuring pickups which use the same gauge wire which I'm 99% sure is not the case with the Ragnarok, because we actually did something rather unconventional with the Ragnarok, so take those values with a grain of salt.


----------



## Drezik27

AkiraSpectrum said:


>




Bro that tone is nasty....what kemper profile are you using?


----------



## narad

Would they be the closest things in the existing lineup to the Rags? There is something that I like that I guess I find reminiscent of old warpig and miracle man demos, that isn't so much there in a lot of other BKPs. I never thought it'd be something as simple as output, but looking at the stats, I guess you might be right.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Drezik27 said:


> Bro that tone is nasty....what kemper profile are you using?


Sorry, should have said its not my video, I just happened across it.


----------



## oracles

Drezik27 said:


> Bro that tone is nasty



Nasty is right, this is the worst they've sounded from all the demo clips I've heard.


----------



## Drezik27

oracles said:


> Nasty is right, this is the worst they've sounded from all the demo clips I've heard.



Really? Lol. I kinda dig it. 

Different strokes I guess...


----------



## Acme

It has started, boiz:


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

So not his thing that he took them out immediately.


----------



## marcwormjim

It always feels odd reading bullshit of that audacity outside the ss.org classifieds. I feel like I’m missing out on a NPD thread from the previous week that begins with

“Just had my tech install these - Pretty much the best pickups I’ve ever used IMO, and I’d buy them again in a heartbeat if they ever fell out of the guitar. NO I didn’t buy them l because of Misha LOL. If I had to describe them, I’d say they’re tight and aggressive, while also being well-defined and aggressive and tight. They have a quality that’s kind of hard to describe. Kind of an aggressive sound that’s well-defined and tight. But yeah they aren’t going anywhere LOL.”

And the second post is a guy asking if they think the pickups would sound good in a purple heart body tuned to drop-Ab. And the third post is the OP replying with “I think theyd sound pretty much awesome lol they sound pretty much awesome in my double drop-G Mahogany Vader but I haven’t plugged it in yet.”

Ad infinitum.


----------



## FitRocker33

All the mixed messages and uncertainty of compatibility with all the BKP choices and the hefty investment risk has basically caused me to learn to love the Nazgul/sentient set I’ve currently got and not replace them. Kinda like learning to love the overweight homely looking girl with the nice personality lol.

She ain’t much to look at but she can cook and she tries hard in the sack. Lol.


----------



## Zado

marcwormjim said:


> It always feels odd reading bullshit of that audacity outside the ss.org classifieds. I feel like I’m missing out on a NPD thread from the previous week that begins with
> 
> “Just had my tech install these - Pretty much the best pickups I’ve ever used IMO, and I’d buy them again in a heartbeat if they ever fell out of the guitar. NO I didn’t buy them l because of Misha LOL. If I had to describe them, I’d say they’re tight and aggressive, while also being well-defined and aggressive and tight. They have a quality that’s kind of hard to describe. Kind of an aggressive sound that’s well-defined and tight. But yeah they aren’t going anywhere LOL.”
> 
> And the second post is a guy asking if they think the pickups would sound good in a purple heart body tuned to drop-Ab. And the third post is the OP replying with “I think theyd sound pretty much awesome lol they sound pretty much awesome in my double drop-G Mahogany Vader but I haven’t plugged it in yet.”
> 
> Ad infinitum.


I'm crying


----------



## Gravy Train

marcwormjim said:


> It always feels odd reading bullshit of that audacity outside the ss.org classifieds. I feel like I’m missing out on a NPD thread from the previous week that begins with
> 
> “Just had my tech install these - Pretty much the best pickups I’ve ever used IMO, and I’d buy them again in a heartbeat if they ever fell out of the guitar. NO I didn’t buy them l because of Misha LOL. If I had to describe them, I’d say they’re tight and aggressive, while also being well-defined and aggressive and tight. They have a quality that’s kind of hard to describe. Kind of an aggressive sound that’s well-defined and tight. But yeah they aren’t going anywhere LOL.”
> 
> And the second post is a guy asking if they think the pickups would sound good in a purple heart body tuned to drop-Ab. And the third post is the OP replying with “I think theyd sound pretty much awesome lol they sound pretty much awesome in my double drop-G Mahogany Vader but I haven’t plugged it in yet.”
> 
> Ad infinitum.



That made my weekend


----------



## diagrammatiks

hmm....kinda want a set for 229.


----------



## chopeth85

Found today


----------



## Frostbite

Bareknuckle released a behind the scenes style video of the making of the pick up if anyone is interested

Edit:Around 14:50 Tim starts going over the different gauges of wire used and a few of the other things that go into making pick ups that gives them different sounds. Really interesting to listen to


----------



## chopeth85

Another one!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

found another (camera mic though)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

zimbloth from axe palace played the ragnaroks and said they're like the warpig but a bit tighter/more compressed.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

KnightBrolaire said:


> zimbloth from axe palace played the ragnaroks and said they're like the warpig but a bit tighter/more compressed.



They've sounded very much like the Warpigs to me so I'm not surprised to hear the same from someone else. That's pretty cool though, Warpigs were very unruly with the bass from what I've heard in clips and from owners. Probably won't be a pickup I get since the Warpigs were never close to being my kinda thing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LeviathanKiller said:


> They've sounded very much like the Warpigs to me so I'm not surprised to hear the same from someone else. That's pretty cool though, Warpigs were very unruly with the bass from what I've heard in clips and from owners. Probably won't be a pickup I get since the Warpigs were never close to being my kinda thing.


I'm mildly intrigued by them but I don't think I'd like a more compressed version of the warpig either. The c-pig was compressed/tight (other than the bass) already imo.


----------



## crg123

So I've seen a number of these for sale already on all my Facebook groups for gear swaps. Are people just disappointed because they weren't what they thought they were?

I know Misha said theyre not just a more tight and compressed c-pig, although that would have actually been my ideal pickup haha, but I'm curious about actual users experiences. 

I'm currently in the market and deciding between the c-pig and this for my new RAN FT6. I really was excited about these but the turn around rate has kind of concerned me. Thanks!


----------



## katsumura78

I’ve proably seen the same few sets already for sale on the used market. I’m still gonna give them a chance because you’ll never know till it’s in your guitar running through your setup. I hated the alpha/omega set but the titans and juggernauts are great. Maybe I had them in the wrong guitar or didn’t dial them in correctly. One of the dudes selling a set of ragnaroks said if I like the Juggs I’ll love these so that’s all I needed to hear.


----------



## diagrammatiks

crg123 said:


> So I've seen a number of these for sale already on all my Facebook groups for gear swaps. Are people just disappointed because they weren't what they thought they were?
> 
> I know Misha said theyre not just a more tight and compressed c-pig, although that would have actually been my ideal pickup haha, but I'm curious about actual users experiences.
> 
> I'm currently in the market and deciding between the c-pig and this for my new RAN FT6. I really was excited about these but the turn around rate has kind of concerned me. Thanks!



I wouldn't read too much into that. it's guitar gear. people will buy whatever and sell it the next day.


----------



## marcwormjim

If that doesn’t say anything, then neither does keeping the gear.


----------



## diagrammatiks

marcwormjim said:


> If that doesn’t say anything, then neither does keeping the gear.



I mean pretty much. I’ve sold and traded guitars I instantly regretted. I’ve got a stack of pickups at home I can’t be bothered to sell.


----------



## marcwormjim

My speculation is that this trend of immediate resale is moreso to do with the Nintendo Misha Seal of Approval being the sole selling point; as Tim offered no marketing as forthright/pragmatic as “It’s a more compressed Warpig; should there be any demand for that.”

I see it as being no different from the amount of Axe FX owners in this backwater who were disappointed to find more effort than none was required to get a “M1sha dj0nt” sound out of what is otherwise a product of astounding quality.

I’m sure the pickup will find an audience, but I take the immediate resales to mean that demoing it through thirty studio plugins didn’t serve to inform the most accurate expectations for the frothing, Misha-consuming demographic.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

crg123 said:


> So I've seen a number of these for sale already on all my Facebook groups for gear swaps. Are people just disappointed because they weren't what they thought they were?



A lot of people bought them without knowing what a high output, compressed, agressive ceramic pickup sounds like, expecting they would sound like Juggernauts even though they are almost the complete opposite and were designed that way.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Lorcan Ward said:


> A lot of people bought them without knowing what a high output, compressed, agressive ceramic pickup sounds like, expecting they would sound like Juggernauts even though they are almost the complete opposite and were designed that way.



I'm toying with throwing a set of either Juggs or Ragnaroks in my JEM 77FP, understanding I will have drastically different tones. They'd be replacing a C-Bomb/PK combo that rips. My choices are narrowing down to what is out there in either Green or Pink bobbins, because that matters the most.


----------



## betoneworkshop

changed set


----------



## marcwormjim

What a mysterious post.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I'm toying with throwing a set of either Juggs or Ragnaroks in my JEM 77FP, understanding I will have drastically different tones. They'd be replacing a C-Bomb/PK combo that rips. My choices are narrowing down to what is out there in either Green or Pink bobbins, because that matters the most.



They have to be pink for a FP. With how you spec'd your Duncans I'd say the Ragnaroks would suit you more than the Juggs, judging by the feedback i've read.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I'm toying with throwing a set of either Juggs or Ragnaroks in my JEM 77FP, understanding I will have drastically different tones. They'd be replacing a C-Bomb/PK combo that rips. My choices are narrowing down to what is out there in either Green or Pink bobbins, because that matters the most.


Juggs do not scream unless you have a very heavy picking hand or a fuckton of gain. They also have a very distinct cocked wah kind of voicing and a bump in the low-mids. Great if you want to play periphery or other modern stuff in that vein but the weird wah voicing doesn't work that well for other stuff imo. I've got a set of rags ordered so I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Lorcan Ward said:


> They have to be pink for a FP. With how you spec'd your Duncans I'd say the Ragnaroks would suit you more than the Juggs, judging by the feedback i've read.



NOTED! I have a green C-Bomb in it though and it looks cool. I do think the Ragnarok will suit me better than the Juggs. Especially in a 7, and I'd love to A/B them with the AV-Pig and C-Pig. 



KnightBrolaire said:


> Juggs do not scream unless you have a very heavy picking hand or a fuckton of gain. They also have a very distinct cocked wah kind of voicing and a bump in the low-mids. Great if you want to play periphery or other modern stuff in that vein but the weird wah voicing doesn't work that well for other stuff imo. I've got a set of rags ordered so I'll let you know how they turn out.



That's what I keep seeing people say: the cocked-wah sound in the Juggs. I don't know if I'll dig or not, but the more I think about just playing lead stuff, and Vai'ish tunes and riffs the more I think I'll like the set. But, conventional wisdom says no, and you guys are right.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> NOTED! I have a green C-Bomb in it though and it looks cool. I do think the Ragnarok will suit me better than the Juggs. Especially in a 7, and I'd love to A/B them with the AV-Pig and C-Pig.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I keep seeing people say: the cocked-wah sound in the Juggs. I don't know if I'll dig or not, but the more I think about just playing lead stuff, and Vai'ish tunes and riffs the more I think I'll like the set. But, conventional wisdom says no, and you guys are right.


The jugg neck pickup is quite nice and better suited to soloing imo. pretty fluid and articulate, though not as fluid as say the cold sweat neck. I desperately wanted to love the jugg bridge but it just isn't the kind of sound that I like, even though I really like periphery. If you really want the vai tone I'd say just grab an evo. Those fucking scream.


----------



## penguin_316

I played the Rags set in a buddies axe the other day. I loved them. I couldn't really fault them in any aspect. No strange quack to it like the Juggs, and seemed quite balanced overall. It doesn't sound sterile to my ears, sounds warmer and more organic. I give them two thumbs up for sure. 

I played a bunch of random stuff on them and they handled all genres well, including leads. They can tackle some vai for sure, and even though they have higher output I still found they needed a boost. I wouldn't be intimidated by that "high output" label, as they still seemed like a fairly medium output to me.


----------



## beavis2306

penguin_316 said:


> I played the Rags set in a buddies axe the other day. I loved them. I couldn't really fault them in any aspect. No strange quack to it like the Juggs, and seemed quite balanced overall.



Bottom end's ok? What sort of guitar did you play them in?


----------



## penguin_316

Not that it matters, but it was this one. <hides from tonewood guys>

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MshManP6SMGR


----------



## Blytheryn

Waiting for someone to compare them to some SD Black Winters...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Blytheryn said:


> Waiting for someone to compare them to some SD Black Winters...


soon as I get the rags installed I'll let you know how they compare


----------



## Blytheryn

KnightBrolaire said:


> soon as I get the rags installed I'll let you know how they compare


That’s awesome dude. I’ve yet to come across pickups that I like more, and I’m curious as to if they are the end of my pickup chase.


----------



## diagrammatiks

penguin_316 said:


> Not that it matters, but it was this one. <hides from tonewood guys>
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MshManP6SMGR



those are fine guitars if they aren't completely wrecked out of the box.


----------



## penguin_316

diagrammatiks said:


> those are fine guitars if they aren't completely wrecked out of the box.



Not what I meant at all....

I meant that the guitar the pickups were installed in is irrelevant. Having build several and owned countless, wood is literally the last component to dictate how an electric guitar sounds.

Those ht6 pro series are decent for the money, and quite comfy. The stock pickups aren’t horrendous either, I found them pretty musical for stock pickups.


----------



## diagrammatiks

penguin_316 said:


> Not what I meant at all....
> 
> I meant that the guitar the pickups were installed in is irrelevant. Having build several and owned countless, wood is literally the last component to dictate how an electric guitar sounds.
> 
> Those ht6 pro series are decent for the money, and quite comfy. The stock pickups aren’t horrendous either, I found them pretty musical for stock pickups.



those tone wood guys are just so angry.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Recently found this video. Good demonstration of the Rags in a slightly different musical context than what we normally see them in.


----------



## Blytheryn

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Recently found this video. Good demonstration of the Rags in a slightly different musical context than what we normally see them in.



That song was THE SHIT!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

So I'm pretty sure my set was defective. I rewired em 2 times and they sound weak as hell. Never had this problem with BKP before. I maxed my gain on my kemper, tried em through my boogie and they sounded super weak too. BKP support was no help. This is with the pickups basically touching the strings and with a fair amount of gain through my boogie:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/uzq3xlk5wut5p91/20171219_073151.mp4?dl=0


----------



## HerbalDude420

^ Something is definitely wrong with them did they not test them before they sent those out. It barely produces any sound.


----------



## Matt08642

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Recently found this video. Good demonstration of the Rags in a slightly different musical context than what we normally see them in.




That was really refreshing to hear (instead of another low string djent demo)


----------



## oneblackened

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Recently found this video. Good demonstration of the Rags in a slightly different musical context than what we normally see them in.



I'm pretty impressed with the demo here. I wonder how he dialed his tone because it's fairly dark, but in a good way.


----------



## cmtd

I got a set of these recently to put in my Skervesen, at the suggestion of @zimbloth at the Axe Palace. I think this is the 4th set of BKP's I've bought from him and his recommendations continue to be right on the mark.

I replaced the A-bomb and VHII set that were in the guitar with Ragnaroks. I loved the VHII, but the A-bomb just sounded muddy or like the presence control was rolled back on the amp. I have always found the C-pig to be my favorite bridge BKP from what I have tried from the lineup, and wanted to move in that direction.

I have C-pigs in my PRS. When compared to the Ragnarok, it is in the tonal realm of the warpig. I find it still gets that thick heavy gain sound and higher output feel. The bass is slightly backed off so it sounds a bit tighter, and the high end is slightly less harsh. The Ragnaroks handle coil splits better imo and have a better low gain tone. High gain riffing, it's a toss up. They are similar, just a slightly smoother, more refined sound with the Ragnaroks to my ears. I like them both.

Compared to the Juggernaut set in my Jackson HT6 the Ragnaroks are certainly more aggressive and have a higher output pickup feel (as they are). The Juggernauts are a tighter pickup, and so far have been the king in the BKP range with handling clean, coil split sounds amongst the models I have tried. I do prefer the Ragnaroks for the high gain riff type stuff. I'm not a "djenty" player so this is personal preference.

I got a much brighter sound in my Skervesen over the A-bomb. Much clearer, and a more present pickup. The Rags do well with coil splits and low/mid gain tones in the guitar. I still think I prefer the VHII slightly in the neck, however the Rag set compliments itself very well, so I don't plan on switching back. I would say if you are a Warpig fan, these are worth checking out.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my 2nd set of ragnaroks were alright, but nothing like the c-pig as far as I'm concerned, more like a modded juggernaut ime. I don't know if I somehow got 2 defective pickups in a row or what but they were nowhere near as high output feeling as the c-pig or the other pickups I've tested so far.
does your bridge pup kind of sound like this @cmtd ? I had to really dig in with the pick and pump a ton of gain through the pickup to get it to distort.


----------



## teqnick

The ragnarok in my mayones definitely felt like a more polished warpig. It has a very forward mid presence,but rolls off a tad in the high end. The bottom is tighter, and little bit more clarity with big chords. I didn't like the ragnarok neck at all, nor did i find its split coil sounds as good as the pig.


----------



## cmtd

KnightBrolaire said:


> my 2nd set of ragnaroks were alright, but nothing like the c-pig as far as I'm concerned, more like a modded juggernaut ime. I don't know if I somehow got 2 defective pickups in a row or what but they were nowhere near as high output feeling as the c-pig or the other pickups I've tested so far.
> does your bridge pup kind of sound like this @cmtd ? I had to really dig in with the pick and pump a ton of gain through the pickup to get it to distort.



I really didn't find that with this set. I'm running it through my Bogner twin jet with the gain around noon, and a precision drive with the gain at 0 and it is pretty heavy.




teqnick said:


> The ragnarok in my mayones definitely felt like a more polished warpig. It has a very forward mid presence,but rolls off a tad in the high end. The bottom is tighter, and little bit more clarity with big chords. I didn't like the ragnarok neck at all, nor did i find its split coil sounds as good as the pig.



Pretty much exactly what I am hearing with my rig. I find the neck pickup is good. Not my favorite BKP neck, but I definitely dig the splits on the Ragnaroks more than the Warpigs. Totally subjective opinion of course though.


----------



## lurè

I have a set of Rags on an RG2228 with bkp/cts pots 550K.

They're less "modern" then i thought.
Still a tight pickup but not as tight as the juggernaut. No quacky mids at all, Rags are more organic and also imho a little bit brighter and less low-mid focused then the Juggs.

The output difference is there but is more about how you "feel" the pickup while playing then else: while in the Juggs every note "pops" out, the Rags are more balanced overall.
They digest gain very well.

Neck pickup has more of a "liquid" feel and less nasal sound compared to the Juggernaut but I slightly prefer the latter for its attack even if it's harder to play.

So far I'm really liking this pickup. It's not the ultra-djent weapon some kids were waiting for but it's a metal pickup with relatively high output but balance and organic.


----------



## oneblackened

Bit late on this one but what the hell.

I've got Ragnaroks in my EC-1000T/CTM.
The bridge is yeah - kind of a more refined, less "everything louder than everything else" version of a C-Pig. Great pickup, super tight, aggro as hell, and FAT. It's not sizzley at all, really, a bit on the warm side. Agreed with lurè, it's not really an "ultra-djent" pickup at all.
The neck is really not quite to my tastes, it's a bit too warm and liquid feeling but I also like obscenely bright neck pickups like the Titan and Cold Sweat, so there's that.


----------



## Gila_Crisis

Blytheryn said:


> Waiting for someone to compare them to some SD Black Winters...



I used to have a Black Winter Bridge in the guitar where I putted a Ragnarok set. 
To me the Rag is more organic. I loved the flat response of the BW, but the Rags gave it a twist and more punch to my guitar.


----------



## icipher

Gila_Crisis said:


> I used to have a Black Winter Bridge in the guitar where I putted a Ragnarok set.
> To me the Rag is more organic. I loved the flat response of the BW, but the Rags gave it a twist and more punch to my guitar.



I was under the impression that the black winter was a far punchier and meaner pickup than the ragnarok.


----------



## Strobe

I just played a 7 string version of them in my bandmate's guitar. They are a lot of fun. Lots of compression and clarity. Definitely big sounding pickups for chords. The cleans really were very good, which is weird for a high output humbucker.

A lot of good pickups sound good, but feel great. I would put these in the category of having a very good feel to them.


----------



## Gila_Crisis

I really love the clean on these! I play also in a reggea-dub band. You may think I'm mad to use a 7 string baritone guitar in such context, but with the Rag I get these wonderful clear, punchy clean sounds which suits really well the context.
All the band mates were amazed by my sound, ehehe.


----------



## lurè

you can really hear the compression on cleans but not so much, at least for me, under really high gain where the clarity of the pickup prevails.


----------

